# Powertec Workbench Levergym



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

Just ordered one of these http://www.powertecfitness.com/p-51-workbench-levergymtrade-wb-ls13-s.aspx and 125kg of plates after using a cheaper multigym (70kg stack) for the last 2 years, not worried about the +/-'s of this particular leverage system, i got it because if fit my needs and more importantly with the removable bench, it fits my available space allowing the gym to be turned into a guest room to keep the other half happy.

I've had a scour of the web for exercises that can be done with this set-up, anybody got one of these that can suggest a nice routine for me to use with it (3 times a week), to supplement the few suggested exercises that come with the Powertec.

To give you a clue, below is what i used to do on the old multigym (higher reps on some exercises are because i've maxed the stack at 70kg).

Using push-up pros

30 close hand push ups

30 normal (shoulder width)

30 wide

Then 3 x 10 with normal width, full up and down, 1/2 way down and back up, fully down chest to the floor but only 1/2 way back up.

On Multigym

4 x 30 ab crunch using upper pulley, bar pulled down behind neck and then crunching forward while saton the front of the bench.

15,16,17,18 wide lats pull downs (max weight)

15,16,17,18 wide lat pull down reverse grip (max weight)

15,16,17,18 close grip lats (max weight)

15,16,17,18 close reverse grip lats (max weight)

4 x 8 pec flys (max weight)

11,12,13,14 shoulder press (by leaning forward and using bench press function on max weight)

4 x 30 bench press (max weight)

Using Dumbells

4 x 8 curls each arm

4 x 8 hammer curls each arm

On non training days (tuesdays/thursdays) i do 5 to 6 k runs for cardio.

Thanks for any help

Darren


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

Perhaps i should put it another way. On my current set up i do the exercises as mentioned, i know i can replicate most of them on the powertec (lats, shoulder/chest press)

what i need to know is, is it possible to do an equivalent to the following on the powertec:

Ab- crunch

Pec deck flys

Curls

Hammer Curls

Cheers

Darren


----------



## genrix (Apr 13, 2013)

Cant you just do regular ab crunches, why does t have to be done on the powertec? Flys you could just do dumbell flys on the bench. Curls.. just do curls with the dumbells?

Wouldnt it be a lot cheaper and a lot more space saving just get a regular bench with barbell/dumbells and a pull-up bar?


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi genrix, the reasoning behind cable crunches is because i have a very dodgy lower back, conventional sit-ups and crunches tend to do more harm than good, crunches performed in the sitting position with a bar behind my neck do not cause me the same pain.

I went for the powertec due to the fact it fits my space as the bench can be removed allowing space for a pull out bed in the same room to be used, it also means i can train without a spotter in complete safety.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice bit of kit.

I fancy one in addition to my Powertec rack etc


----------



## genrix (Apr 13, 2013)

Have you tried reverse ab-crunches? They are supposedly a bit easier on the ribs/spine, Mehdi of Stronglifts recommends them over regular crunches.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

i have the workbench multi system , its a nice bit of kit and you can load up the weight but the service support really sucks .ive had to get lots of replacement parts ,would have been better to buy it second hand.


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

amigamike said:


> i have the workbench multi system , its a nice bit of kit and you can load up the weight but the service support really sucks .ive had to get lots of replacement parts ,would have been better to buy it second hand.


I received and built it, seems extremely strong, what bits have you had to replace?

as for the crunches, i've tried lots of alternatives but without a mid pulley i cannot find a compromise, instead i've decided to go back to traditional-ish crunches, ones i used to do where you put your legs up on a chair etc, like a reverse crunch, then point your hands/arms at the ceiling, next lift your shoulders/upper torso up like you are stretching to touch the ceiling, 4 sets or 50 reps has me rolling around unable to get up without rolling onto my stomach, forgot how good they where.

as for the rest, im just building a routine now adjusting the weights etc as the old cable gym tended to "exagerate" what you was actually lifting as i just found when i tried to do 45kg rope tri pull-downs and could only manage 2! lol


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok so after initial set-up im after a couple of tips on using the thing.

When doing a bench press with the bench flat the movement feels more like a decline bench, I start with the bar/handles level with mid chest but when pressing the design of the lever arm means that it sort of arc, at full extension the bar/handles are below my chest so question is to powertec users, do you have the bench slightly inclined to achieve a "flat" bench?

2nd question, when doing a shoulder press how do you set you bench, im finding with the bench almost vertical and in the back position (twards the rear of the powertec) the pressing handles are almost behind my shoulders making it a "behind the shoulders" press, if I decline the bench one hole then the start position is good but at full extension the bar again moves away from the body slightly (forward) meaning the motion isnt straight up-down as it should be, again, whats your setup for shoulder presses on the powertec?

Cheers for the advise

Sharpcroft


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

so far ive had a new lat bar it was bent

plates for lg press attachment

2 replacement pads one was mouldy one torn

replacement bicep curl was all rusty and damp

loads of damage to paintwork which is yet to be resolved

its still a good bit of kit but not worth buying new and like i say support is not good with fitness superstore ,powertec america didnt even reply to my emails


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess you struck "un-lucky" mine arrived in perfect shape (its the new 2013 model), i even phoned the fitness superstore and they gave me a discount on a package with 145kg of plates, the Workbench Levergym worked out cheaper than they are selling the 2011 model at.

Found a decent 3 day split routine designed around the gym as well http://mag.powertecfitness.com/category/workouts/page/4/ some of the exercises require attachments which i dont have but im finding ways of getting around that, IE: I dont have the leg press but i've found if i lay on my back and put my legs in the air i can press upwards with the soles of my feet against the squat bar, i put padding under the base of my spine for comfort and protection and achieve, there or there abouts a "vertical" leg press, the only exercise im struggling to replicate without the attachment is leg extensions/curls but im certain a google session will turn up something.

I bought new as i specifically wanted 2011 or newer with the removable bench (couldnt find any local on ebay) as my gym is also a guest bedroom, with the bench removed and the leverage bit pushed back against the wall i can pull out the double bed, the older, side swinging bench configuration would not fit.

Got any tips for "undocumented" exercises?

Sharpcroft


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I tried one of these benches and hated it. Felt all wrong to me and could not get the "feel" of using it for squats. How are you finding it?


----------



## gatecrasher (Nov 26, 2009)

You won't go wrong with powertec pal, there mint, had the one up from yours for a while now, can't fault it , here's a oi


----------



## sharpcroft (Jun 27, 2012)

gatecrasher said:


> You won't go wrong with powertec pal, there mint, had the one up from yours for a while now, can't fault it , here's a oi
> View attachment 118736


Cheers, I love it and it certainly isolates the muscles much better than the cable multigym i used to have, i ache like a good'un the day after a set.

I still need to get used to certain exercises as mentioned, cant seem to get some of the setups quite right, standard bench press (flat) feels more like decline as the "bar" tends to "arc" away from the machine so doesnt go up and down parallel to the chest, setting the bench onto hole 5 (counted from the bottom) makes it feel more natural but then getting the "bar" at the right height is a pain, im also struggling to get shoulder presses right, with the bench set back (rear hole) i feel like the "bar" is too far infront of me, on the forward hole i feel like im almost pushing the "bar" above my head and backwards slightly which feels better but can put a real strain on my shoulders, care to share your set-ups for the said exercises?

Cheers


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Hi Sharpcroft, i tried to send you a pm about the levergym but the system said no. Would it be possible for you ping one to me and might be able to respond. Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

Shaneyboy said:


> Hi Sharpcroft, i tried to send you a pm about the levergym but the system said no. Would it be possible for you ping one to me and might be able to respond. Cheers


Think you have to be a bronze member for PM's mate


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Ok thanks for letting me know. I never read the rules


----------

